# Please help!



## peaty (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am new to this site but I thought this may be the best place to ask for some help as I am slowly going out of my mind! I have a piece of music in my head, it has been there for weeks now and I have looked everywhere I can think of to find out what it is. 
Please can someone help to either offer a suggestion of what the music might be or where else I could look?
The music is a piano piece which is very dark and depressing, it seems to get darker as it goes on, it has been used in lots of tv and film (although none now come to mind) and I always thought it was by Dvorak.
Please, can anyone put me out of my misery?
Thank you x


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hmm, did you try to look up the Dvorak Slavonic Dances? What makes you think its by Dvorak?

Here is a Slavonic Dances I know of that fits the bill of dark and depressing, all though I would describe it as melancholy


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Why does anyone humour threads like these?


----------



## peaty (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply - no it is not this piece of music - I had a various classical cd with the music on it but I think the playlists were all wrong and mixed up - so what I thought was Dvorak was probably something completely different. I have been on itunes and listened to a lot of Dvorak but it doesn't sound similar at all. I just wish I could remember what I have seen it on recently!


----------



## peaty (Oct 21, 2011)

Why does anyone humour threads like these?

Sorry, have I offended you?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

If its not Dvorak, we don't have a lot to go on, unfortunately.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Why does anyone humour threads like these?


Its sort of like gambling. Maybe I'll win the lottery.


----------



## peaty (Oct 21, 2011)

Look I know it was a shot in the dark but I honestly thought someone might have a clue or have an idea of where else I could look.
Thank you for your replies anyway


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Its sort of like gambling. Maybe I'll win the lottery.


Hahaha, I suppose if you did get it right, that would be one hell of a feeling!

Peaty, no, you haven't offended me, you just don't realise how ridiculous your question is.


----------



## peaty (Oct 21, 2011)

ok, I guess that's me told!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

peaty said:


> Look I know it was a shot in the dark but I honestly thought someone might have a clue or have an idea of where else I could look.
> Thank you for your replies anyway


Polednice is just curmudgeonly about these threads and I'm required to pay a small amount of lip service to him, or he'll beat me. Have you tried the works of Chopin? You said it was famous and in TV commercials, that's pretty famous. Or maybe Rachmaninoff?

Lets buy another few tickets tickets(are either of these it?, does the piece sound like either of these?)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Any bit of information would be helpful in such a case - how long the piece was, are you sure it was a solo piano, are you acquainted with some classical music so that you know to discern it from film music for instance (you seem to), do you remember anything about the name of the performers or the compilation etc. You say that the music has been used in many films/TV series, which is a bit unusual, since pieces rarely turn up again and again like that ...

Some of the most well-known pieces more or less similar to your description are
*Beethoven* Moonlight Sonata 




*Chopin* Raindrop Prelude 




*Chopin* Nocturnes; there are +21 of them, but they include








as well as *Chopin*´s Mazurkas

*Debussy *Clair de Lune 




*Rachmaninov* Prelude op.3,2 




*Schumann* Träumerei 




*Dvorak*´s most well-known piano piece apart from the Slavonic Dances is the rather cheerful Humoresque 




Another composer who has received a lot of popular attention is *Satie*, such as his Gymnopedies





but this is just a selection ...

_Polednice_: Karma, please ...


----------



## peaty (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your help - I listen to all the clips and unfortunately it wasn't there, however I love the Satie piece so thought I would have a look on itunes and found it - yippeee! Erik Satie - Gnossienne no.1. Ah Ican sleep now! Thank you, couldn't have done it without you....see sometimes your numbers do come up! thanks again x


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

peaty said:


> Thank you so much for all your help - I listen to all the clips and unfortunately it wasn't there, however I love the Satie piece so thought I would have a look on itunes and found it - yippeee! Erik Satie - Gnossienne no.1. Ah Ican sleep now! Thank you, couldn't have done it without you....see sometimes your numbers do come up! thanks again x


Wouldn't have guessed that one, but its a nice piece. Glad to be of service in an indirect way, but man am I disappointed that I didn't win.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to be of assistance also.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Is this the one?





Oh dammit, just noticed that clavi has included this piece in his list.
Sorry, just disregard my post then. 
But either way - good luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Polednice is just curmudgeonly about these threads and I'm required to pay a small amount of lip service to him, or he'll beat me.


Not true! I love these threads when they provide a reasonable challenge! What I dislike is people who want you to pull the name of a piece out of your **** based on _zero_ information. _ESPECIALLY_ when it turns out that a "dark and depressing piece that gets darker" is Satie.

It's fun to watch you idiots try though!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> It's fun to watch you idiots try though!


?? Somehow the thread did produce results. You obviously lack experience in these matters.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

It's that time of the month for Poley, don't mind him


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> ?? Somehow the thread did produce results. You obviously lack experience in these matters.


Indeed - it produced a freak result thanks to a myriad shots in the dark!

Con-grat-shoo-lay-shuns.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I hear ya.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

peaty said:


> Please, can anyone put me out of my misery?


I'm sure Polednice would be more than happy...


----------

